

Show HN: ShitChat, final project in network programming course - Zolomon
http://zolomon.github.io/ShitChat/

======
Zolomon
This is very much tongue-in-cheek, and the name is play on the words "chit
chat" and the swedish "skitsnack" which shit chat becomes the literal
translation of. :)

Was a fun and quite rewarding project!

